# Baker City Oregon



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

Anyone have any beta on Baker City? 

back country potential.....boating potential...mt. biking....

anybody do these things that lives there? How is that little ski area outside of town that offers cat skiing?

Thanks


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes to all questions. Plenty of backcountry in the Willowas and the Steens, mellow multiday water on the Grande Ronde, lots of hike in multiday potentials. I'm sure there is some creeking, in the Spring. Not too sure if there is a community to boat with though.


----------



## KiltedKayaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Anthony Lakes has some of the best powder I have ever seen. Only one downside. Short runs. Hardly ever any lift lines though and if you can go up on Thursdays after a big storm the show can be epic. It is one of my favorite mountains to ski (granted my list of mountains skied is fairly short). Enjoy!


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I grew up about 2 hrs from baker... Anthony is where I learned to ski and they get some great powder.. the wallowas are full up lakes and tons of granite if you are into climbing.. the elkhorns which is where Anthony lakes is has a lot of lakes and sbowmobiling for days... You are just over the hill from the snake, great bass and cat fishing and the put in to float Hells canyon... The grand ronde is near by and so is the north fork of the john day.. its spring run only... Camas creek would be a lot of fun when its rageing with a kayak and its all highway... Unity res is also great fishing.. can't really speak for the mtn biking but I'm sure there is tons... Baker can be a cold miserable windy place in the winter... Hains steakhouse just out if town gas the best steak in Oregon... And if I remember right there is a Lil brewery in town.. but if that's you cup of tea terminal gravity in nearby enterprise is amazing...


----------



## ID Surfer (Nov 6, 2003)

All I can say is that I wish the Elkhorns were in Boise, and not 2 hours away in Baker. That would solidify Boise as the coolest town in the nation (for me at least) That is a sweet range. I go over in the summer. Very lush forests. Nice little lakes. As much hiking as you could ever want. I have never taken the bike. I'm sure the potential is there. They get a lot of snow. If you are a serious paddler and need local runs, not sure if Baker is the place for you. TBH, I think is is very hunter, fisher, friendly and quite small town/conservative type. I can't say I have ever felt like I would want to spend a lot of time in town when I was over there.


----------

